# An oldie but a goodie... one I forgot to post



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Shooting 900 grain lead balls at at little over 200 fps....


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Bill Hays said:


> Shooting 900 grain lead balls at at little over 200 fps....


Sitting here drinking my morning coffee watching a man destroy things with a slingshot and a giant lead ball. Better than reading the newspaper! ☕


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Holy cow!!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I agree with Sandstorm 👍


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Amazing! That is some serious power!?


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

I bet he and Joerg S would enjoy each other!
Rubber POWER MAX!
ukj


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Give 'em , Bill, Give 'em !


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks Guys!


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

SWEET


----------



## Innlou (9 mo ago)

The card cut at the end was amazing, just estimating how hard of a pull it was!


----------



## Leadhead (8 mo ago)

Buffalo hunting setup dam


----------

